# Beginner trapper



## joel99123 (Oct 7, 2013)

What would be the best traps to use for coyotes and bobcats?What would be the best thing to kill them with a .22 :sniper: or a baseball bat :bop: .


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

I would use # 2 or # 3 double coils. They will work for both. All I ever used was a bat to the nose to stun them and stand on there chest if your going to skin them. If your not going to skin them just shoot them in the fore head.

Hope this helps


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

I would suggest using MB 550 or 650's. They are the best quality trap out there. You get what you pay for. They are spendy but are worth every penny. As for the killin them I use my trapping shovel. I think any hole in the pelt is a pain to work around. Go to the Minnesota traps web site and request a free catalog they have the best service ever! Great people, they will help with any questions you have. Keep after them varmints! :thumb:


----------



## joel99123 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks guys for the information


----------



## joel99123 (Oct 7, 2013)

I didn't know whether to use conibear traps or MB 550 or 650's


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

I have never heard of people having luck with conibears on Yotes. The biggest we can use on dry land here is a 220. So maybe a hole in a woven fence might be the only set you could get a yote to get into one. They are way too smart for that type of trap. 550s are a great multi species trap. 650s are for hard core doggers. I have my pan tensions way down on my 650s so I wouldn't miss fox. But now they catch skunks as well. But a skunk at a k9 set isn't a bad thing in my opinion.


----------

